# The worst song ever made...



## lucasreis (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to think that the worst song ever made was My Humps, by the Black Eyed Peas. But it seems that Will.I.Am.A.Douche and his crew managed to create a bigger threat to humanity called Boom Boom Pow. This shit is seriously the worst song I´ve ever hear, including Brokencyde, does anyone agree with me? 

Listen to this crap:



I googled reactions about it and I found this article, it´s hilarious and completely true:

Source: &#8216;Boom Boom Pow&#8217; is the WORST SONG EVER MADE The Official Music Review Blog

*&#8216;Boom Boom Pow&#8217; is the WORST SONG EVER MADE
May 21, 2009*_

This is it, this is the one. Forget everything, forget &#8216;The Safety Dance,&#8217; forget MC Hammer, forget Crazy Frog, and hell, even forget hat-wearing-dipshit-motherfucker Jason Mraz, the worst song ever made has arrived. If you haven&#8217;t gotten around to listening to the Pea soup&#8217;s latest &#8216;hit,&#8217; dismiss this article entirely and bask in the safe and sound knowledge that you&#8217;re the envy of EVERYONE who has unfortunately been exposed to this horseshit excuse of a song. You may leave quietly now, go back to your paradise wonderland and send me a postcard.

So, where do I begin? I&#8217;ll start with the name, it&#8217;s fucken shit. I mean, &#8216;Boom Boom Pow&#8217;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8217;Boom Boom Pow,&#8217; WHAT WERE THEY THINKING? Boom boom pow? What kind of a stupid name for a song is that? It doesn&#8217;t even sound good, let alone entice my interest in actually going out of my way to listen to the song, it&#8217;s just dumb. Here&#8217;s how a conversation would go if someone came up to me on the street and told me about a new single;

&#8220;Hey, listen to this new song.&#8221;
&#8220;Ok, what&#8217;s it called?
&#8221; Boom Boom Pow&#8221;
&#8220;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.what?&#8221; End of conversation. Seriously, the song&#8217;s bad enough as it is, but they couldn&#8217;t even come up with a decent title, and if they can&#8217;t get that right then what&#8217;s the point?

dumb
&#8216;Whoah. We&#8217;re like, in the future and stuff!&#8217;

Anyway, on to the song. It starts with MC faggot apl.de.ap (yes, that&#8217;s his name, what is it with them and stupid fucking names?) sounding like a broken record player reciting the words, &#8216;gotta get get&#8217; over and over. Then, the obnoxious &#8216;beat&#8217; (which was probably made in 5 seconds in FL Studio) starts, with its cheap handclaps, an UbeR-pHaT bAss and all the group members endlessly repeating the phrase (which I&#8217;ll assume is the chorus) &#8216;boom boom boom.&#8217;
Hang on, I thought the song was called Boom Boom POW. What the fuck? They can&#8217;t even do justice to their own stupid title let alone make a half decent song? Maybe even they were so embarrassed by the name that they refused to acknowledge the &#8216;pow,&#8217; and instead just added another &#8216;boom.&#8217; If that&#8217;s the case, then why not just call the song &#8216;Boom Boom Boom&#8217;? It&#8217;d at least make sense to a certain degree.

boom
&#8216;A weakening signal of a cancer stricken patient, who&#8217;s given up on life after hearing &#8216;Boom Boom Pow&#8217;

Anyway back to the &#8217;song&#8217;. So the obnoxious beat starts and the lyrics begin, which are among some of the worst I&#8217;ve ever heard: &#8216;Yo I got that hit that beat the block/You can get that bass overload/I got that rock and roll/That future flow.&#8217; I probably shouldn&#8217;t go any further without mentioning the film clip, featuring &#8217;state of the art&#8217; computer graphics and animation. It&#8217;s supposed to portray the group being isolated within this &#8216;digital age&#8217; and living &#8216;inside the computer&#8217;, a metaphor so cheesy it would&#8217;ve been considered bad taste in the 80&#8217;s.&#8217;

The storyline basically involves some random spamming on 4chan, when suddenly they become infected by the &#8216;Boom Boom Pow&#8217; virus, which infects the computer and all its users with horrible music and fucked up dancing doppleganger robots. Like the song, it sucks, but even more laughable is the &#8217;subtle&#8217; anti-war messages put in the clip, including several diagrams of war related images being changed. These include diagrams of an atomic blast that turns into a tree, a gas mask in which a pair of headphones appear above it, a toxic waste can which then has a drummer appear to play it, a grenade that turns into a microphone (an idea perhaps the group should try at their next performance) and most laughable, a gun that converts into a trumpet. The obvious &#8216;make music, not war&#8217; message they&#8217;re trying to convey doesn&#8217;t really tie in with the song at all and to be honest, if I had to choose between this music and war, I would pick war.

On top of this, the film clip is not even an original idea. Those 3D animated faces of the group members (the see through blob looking faces)? A rip off of Kraftwerk&#8217;s classic clip &#8216;Musique Non Stop,&#8217; go on Youtube and look it up. Fucken bastards.

Awesome

Another shameful element of the song is the now redundant use of &#8216;Autotune.&#8217; Ever since Kanye West &#8217;shocked&#8217; the world by going all retro and roboty, everyone&#8217;s becoming robots, but not the cool kind of Daft Punk robots, corporate whore machine robots that must be stopped. It just cheapens the music and doesn&#8217;t add any value to the musical credibility of any artist who uses it, seriously, stop it.

There&#8217;s so much more to say about this travesty, but I think enough has been said to bury this for good. I&#8217;d love to keep going but that would further force me to continue to acknowledge the existence of this disaster, the best remedy for everyone is to just ignore it and maybe, just maybe, things will be alright.

Shannon_

Is there something worse than this song? The article is spot-on!


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't like it all, but Brokencyde is worse by a factor of at least one million.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 26, 2009)

I don´t think Brokencyde is worse than this because they kinda portray themselves as a shitty controversy act on purpose whereas Black Eyed Peas consider themselves a "serious" act...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> I don't like it all, but Brokencyde is worse by a factor of at least one million.



QFT.

*That* was simply... To be able to produce such bad music is inconceivable.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 26, 2009)

and the worst about it is that i enjoy listening to it...


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 26, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> I don´t think Brokencyde is worse than this because they kinda portray themselves as a shitty controversy act on purpose whereas Black Eyed Peas consider themselves a "serious" act...


That really doesn't change the fact that Brokencyde is unbearable to listen to. The circumstances surrounding the music of the two groups makes the Black Eyed Peas song seem worse, but when you actually get down to it, Brokencyde makes you want to vomit your bowels out and then feed them to Brokencyde.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2009)

nah, Brokencyde are funny in a pathetic, horrible way.

Boom Boom Pow is definitely the worst song ever made.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah, Brokencyde are funny in a pathetic, horrible way.



You are one masochistic bastard.


----------



## MLI (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not a violent person, but the only one of them I don't want to hit when I see that video is the black one, because he's fat and has a beard and that makes him seem friendly, whether or not he is.

Man...the chick...that look of smug superiority really makes me want to...just...hit her.


HAHA

"This beat be bumpin'. This beat go 'boom boom'"

That's just dumb, haha.


----------



## liamh (Jun 26, 2009)

There is SO many bad songs, boom boom pow is up there..
But scouting for girls-she's so lovely is just damn horrible..
The thing with a lot of pop music nowadays is, its everything music isnt meant to be..
There is no artistic value, there is no expression of emotion, it's junk!

that review of boom boom pow is fucking hilarious by the way.


----------



## arktan (Jun 26, 2009)

I think it's this one here:



But that Black eyed peas song also caused ear-cancer to my poor hearing-organs 

And please, don't post a Brokencyde vid guys, we've suffered enough already


----------



## liamh (Jun 26, 2009)

I also love to hate "happy hardcore":
file:///C:/Users/phil/Downloads/A%20Tribe%20Called%20Quest%20-%20The%20Low%20End%20Theory/A%20Tribe%20Called%20Quest%20-%20The%20Low%20End%20Theory%20-%2009%20-%20Check%20the%20Rhime.mp3
Then theres this shit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc7W8Q-g9Lg
There's more:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76BIZ7mHYF4
It serves a worth-while purpose though, it makes my Pain of Salvation sound ever so much sweeter


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to say that I have heard much worse than that... 

not my thing, but calling it the worst song ever made is a bit harsh. There's actually one black eyed peas song I like, forgot the name though. 

but I agree with liamh in that pop music has a lot of things music was never meant to be.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2009)

the Tinchy Stryder one isn't too bad compared to the other things in this thread 

I'm glad you guys hate the same stuff I hate


----------



## liamh (Jun 26, 2009)

Boy george's karma chameleon makes me feel physically sick..
Yes it was the 80's, a very flamboyant era, but lets face it, we all could of been better off with out that load of shit.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 26, 2009)

ok guys.....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2009)

nah man the 80s was awesome!

80s was the start of the modern world we know today 

sleaze and greed were born in the 80s, but so was technology and experimental music so it's cool in my book!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 26, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah man the 80s was awesome!
> 
> 80s was the start of the modern world we know today
> 
> sleaze and greed were born in the 80s, but so was technology and experimental music so it's cool in my book!



I'm a huge 80's fan man, but some songs are just horrible


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 26, 2009)

The major difference to me is that people hear brokencyde and instantly think "this "music" is a joke"

That song is my sisters ring tone... its on the radio CONSTANTLY people really like this shit.

but then again you listen to any radio stations where this type of song shows up and all the songs are utter shit.

Even though I don't listen to him either I'm soooo fucking thrilled that Jay-z's new stuffs message is all anti-autotune.

Thank raptor jesus a rapper is trying to save his genre! Wasn't Jay-z voted the top rapper or something at some point too? I sure as hell hope so that way simple minded idiots who like this crap will start listening to him.


----------



## liamh (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, I've got no problem with the 80's.
But that song..
*looks for appropriate emoticon*
Ah, this one will do nicely:


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 27, 2009)

I really like this song  I mean, so what, it has shit lyrics, but honestly thats my only complaint... the ambient style is pretty cool, the actual synth lines, while not necessairily original, are certainly better than a lot of comparable songs released in recent times 

And for those of you that have known me long enough, you _know_ how impartial i am to pop music in general.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 27, 2009)

Boom Boom Pow is an amazing song.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 27, 2009)

I think they got the title from an old episode of Batman.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 27, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Boom Boom Pow is an amazingly bad song.


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 27, 2009)

My vote for worst song ever this song by that failure Soulja boy. 


I don't even know this dick got signed


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Jun 27, 2009)

is the beat just a clap lol.....god it's so empty.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 28, 2009)

It is in the category of worst song ever. It's like a huge slap in the face for musicians and good music.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd nominate Kid Rock's "All Summer Long." Among other reasons, it's about sex with a minor.

Actually pretty much anything on top 40 stations competes for this title.


----------



## shaneroo (Jun 28, 2009)

haha, being in europe for the past month, i hear that song all the time...... and....... i'm loving it! 
anyone who analyses a song with that many words...... must really like it as well..... just ashamed to admit it


----------



## shaneroo (Jun 28, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> My vote for worst song ever this song by that failure Soulja boy.
> 
> 
> I don't even know this dick got signed




soulja boy is...... definitely..... one of the worst out there...... not sure who he is related to in the music industry, but damn!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 28, 2009)

PEOPLE IN THE PLAAAYCE 
IF YOU WANNA GET DOOOWNAAH
PUTCHO HANDS IN THE AIYUH
WILL EYE EMM DROP DA BEEEEET NAAO!!


----------



## liamh (Jun 28, 2009)

I B RAWKIN DEM B33TZ!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 28, 2009)

HERE WE GO HERE WE GO SATELLITE RADIO YALL GET HIT WIT DA 

BOOM BOOM


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 28, 2009)

SleepingSymphon said:


> is the beat just a clap lol.....god it's so empty.



nope, you just don't have a stereo system HI-FI and 1337 enough to hear it all! 

really though, the "kick" part of the beat is a really deep tone that sounds like it's made to demo car stereo subwoofers. in fact, this song would do that really well


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's a fucking awful song, but I think there's worse out there.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> It's a fucking awful song, but I think there's worse out there.



Three contenders:

"Lady in red" by Chris de Burgh, "Wonderful tonight" by Eric Clapton and "Rudebox" by Robbie Williams.

Each the aural equivalent of anaesthetic-free gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 28, 2009)

The Black Eyed Peas song certainly isn't a GOOD song, but it's really not that bad. It isn't even their own worst song. I don't see how you can say that this is worse than My Humps, or anything Fergie has done on her own. I haven't heard a single Soulja Boy song that wasn't orders of magnitude worse than Boom Boom Pow.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 28, 2009)

How to make Soulja Boy listenable-


----------



## leipzig175 (Jun 28, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> My vote for worst song ever this song by that failure Soulja boy.
> 
> 
> I don't even know this dick got signed




This song=complete failure of the idea of "music". This takes less talent than Stalaggh.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 28, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> How to make Soulja Boy listenable-




That's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys, I see all your suggestions, and understand them, but still...

Once again, leave to the Danish music industry to go to a new low.

EVERYTHING about this song, is just wrong and horribly bad. Just be happy that you can't understand the lame lyrics, but do take not of the fact that the douche who wrote didn't even bother with making it rhyme properly. 


Oh the humanity.


----------



## leipzig175 (Jun 28, 2009)

YouTube - Soulja Boy- Whats Hannenin'

I truely wish for Tupac to rise from his grave and shoot this dickless wonder. This song makes me want to force-feed people their own genitals.


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> and the worst about it is that i enjoy listening to it...



These are all memorably terrible songs, but this one is truly special.
I mean, it just seems so lazy and disaffected. It's almost something that I would enjoy except I want to pull a Picard facepalm when I hear it. It's so silly and terrible. I have no idea how to feel about it.  Good find for the topic.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 29, 2009)

Loomer said:


> You guys, I see all your suggestions, and understand them, but still...
> 
> Once again, leave to the Danish music industry to go to a new low.
> 
> ...


I guess I missed the terrible. I can't really see anything especially bad about this. It's just a rather standard pop song. I'm not rushing out to buy the album or anything, but if it came on the radio, I wouldn't change the channel. Soulja Boy and T-Pain make me want to throatpunch children.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys, What's hannenin hannenin hannenin hannenin hannenin hannenin hannenin?


----------



## yingmin (Jun 29, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> These are all memorably terrible songs, but this one is truly special.
> I mean, it just seems so lazy and disaffected. It's almost something that I would enjoy except I want to pull a Picard facepalm when I hear it. It's so silly and terrible. I have no idea how to feel about it.  Good find for the topic.


 I've noticed that French musicians often have a palpable apathy to their music. 



This band is actually American, but their name and some of their songs are in French, and immediately on hearing them, I picked up on their Frenchness. They sound incredibly bored, almost disdainful, as if writing and performing this music is somehow beneath them.


----------



## Crometeef (Jun 29, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> My vote for worst song ever this song by that failure Soulja boy.
> 
> 
> I don't even know this dick got signed




holy mother of jahosaphat. 

i think rappers are starting to finally run out of ideas.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> How to make Soulja Boy listenable-




that's not listenable that's horrible. sloppy sweeps and tapping FLT 

these songs are definitely down there with the worst:


----------



## thebhef (Jun 29, 2009)

This thread is an aural minefield.


----------



## groph (Jun 29, 2009)

thebhef said:


> This thread is an aural minefield.




LOL



But yeah. I honestly think that Suicide Silence's "Bludgeoned To Death" is an insult to death metal, and it qualifies as one of the worst songs I've ever heard. Flame away at me, whatever. I just find it to be so uninspired and watered down. The breakdown is so horrible that I CANNOT help but mockingly air guitar to it.

Poorly done generic deathcore FTL.

Some of that shit Nelly Furtado put out a couple of years ago was fucking abysmal, like that hellforsaken "Man Eater" song...


----------



## Crometeef (Jun 29, 2009)

i win


----------



## Variant (Jun 30, 2009)

I gotta say, as much as I despise the Black Eyed Peas, as they are one of the worst musical acts to grace the the post-big-bang universe, this song isn't as bad as many... and heck, aside from the fucking braindead lyrics (BTW, B.E.P.: you are not going to become the innovators of cyberpop or whatever you're rambling on about by using a bunch of sounds and visuals from the '80s ), isn't even *their own* worst by far. The little ambiance track in the background is kinda cool actually. Every bit of output I've heard from the dreadful, dreadful, dreadful Gwen Stephani is worse than this... esp. the "_shit in my bananas_" song or whatever.  which has got to be up there with worst musical crimes committed. Brokencyde, obviously, trumps it as well... ICP... Soulja Boy... Barbie Girl... I could go on, but I won't. I'm making myself sick. :shudder:

 Actually, the absolute _*worst*_ thing I've ever heard in my life was an indescribably bad rap song consisting of two kids hardcore rapping really fast over one of the worst backing tracks I can think of... and no, it wasn't Kris Kross.  It made them sound like freakin' Mozart.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 30, 2009)

Avril Lavigne
Good Charlotte
Jason Mraz

any celebutante skank that has ever made an album (im looking at you Paris)

Ashley FUCKING Simpson
The chubby osbourne mutant child thing
anyone who has ever been on, or won american idol (if you have such talent...why do you need the show?)
Hawthorne Heights and every other weak ass frat boy date rape soundtrack band

im getting mad now hahaha.....breeaaaaathe.....

the black eyed pead are the least of our worries im sad to say.

can i just add on more thing-
why the fuck did we rehash the 80's
lady gaga- you arent kylie minogue OR david bowie
The Killers- you aren't Duran Duran

but no one knows because their fans have the emotional depth of a puddle of piss. At least acknowledge who you are ripping off before you go spouting off about how original you are. The strive on ignorance. LISTEN TO ACTUAL MUSIC....ok 

soap box time done.

im glad we all have deeper tastes.


----------



## loktide (Jun 30, 2009)

this thread dissapoints 

i listened to the first minute or so of the song, and i don't think it's any worse than all the other pop/radio music


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> i win



dude I'd much rather listen to that than this:



Scar Symmetry said:


>




here are the lyrics:



> Oi who's that boy Lethal B
> Oi who's that boy Lethal B
> Oi who's that boy Lethal B
> The one who rides bikes
> ...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2009)

I forgot about this one


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 30, 2009)

And I forgot about this one:



It makes me want to die when I hear this...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 30, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> And I forgot about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me want to die when I hear this...




Buuuuut shes still hot... I'm proud to say I made it through 5 seconds of the song before my arm flew at the mouse to close it. 5 seconds!

that phenomenon song was like *tiny piano part* ok... this Isn't so bad yet... there's promise! *guy begins talking*

fuck.


----------



## liamh (Jun 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry, I'll see your attempt at recreating 80's electro-pop (ladyhawke) and raise it with this:

This has got to be the biggest, most boring piece of shit ever, the singer is horrible!


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

I do not agree with one song on here besides all around the world. Which is Seven Nation Army based on the following reasons.

The video is friggin amazing.
0.o


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 30, 2009)

Severance said:


> I do not agree with one song on here besides all around the world. Which is Seven Nation Army based on the following reasons.
> 
> The video is friggin amazing.
> 0.o



While I´m not really a fan of the White Stripes I do like the video a lot, the video is very well-done.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 30, 2009)

This one cracks me up.

Check out the band's wardrobe and the awkwardness of video.

I love the beginning when the lead singer is grooving and then stops and acts like he doesnt know he was on camera  are we rolling yet?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2009)

liamh said:


> Scar Symmetry, I'll see your attempt at recreating 80's electro-pop (ladyhawke) and raise it with this:
> 
> This has got to be the biggest, most boring piece of shit ever, the singer is horrible!




I actually like it


----------



## entropydesign (Jun 30, 2009)

the worst song ever is that solja boy song remade by i set my friends on fire.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 30, 2009)

entropydesign said:


> the worst song ever is that solja boy song remade by i set my friends on fire.



That version is 1000x better than the original.

Its actually enjoyable ^^

I love ismfof.

"If she gives you affection, you better wear protection, that skank might have an infection are you paying close attention?"


----------



## elrrek (Jul 1, 2009)

I was thinking about this and trying to come up with the best way of explaining how subjective the whole thing is and then I found the perfect example:

Black Eyed Peas "Boom Boom Pow" >>> Mercenary "Firesoul":

Seriously, when given a choice I would rather listen to "Boom Boom Pow" over Mercenary every single fracking time!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 1, 2009)

This song is horrible, it is about as cool as swine flu or aids.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't mind that at all, actually. 

And I'll take Soulja Boy over 90% of death metal acts, which, let's be honest, suck sacrificial goat balls.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> and the worst about it is that i enjoy listening to it...




i remenber being a kid in France and wondering...How?, What? Who?...eerrr???

Comment as tu pu t'en souvenir!!!!! good choice to illustrate shitty music though!!!


----------



## leandroab (Jul 1, 2009)

Lucas, you have to agree that the worst (kind) of music ever made ought to be this:


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 1, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> And I forgot about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me want to die when I hear this...




WFT are you taking about? The video is utterly wack, but that beat is HARD.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 1, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> WFT are you taking about? The video is utterly wack, but that beat is HARD.



Seriously? 

Well, no problem, everyone has an opinion. 

But it´s kinda funny that you just reached 666 posts! hehehe 



leandroab said:


> Lucas, you have to agree that the worst (kind) of music ever made ought to be this:




Yeah Leandro, I agree, nothing is worse thank brazilian funk, you are 100% right. The thing is that boom boom pow sounds like funk carioca to me, a little, hehehe. 

But you´re right, this is complete MERDA (shit)!!


----------



## Variant (Jul 1, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> And I forgot about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me want to die when I hear this...




 Wait... is that a fucking smurf singing at the beginning of that? And WTF is she wearing on her face? Beaded door curtain for your face? What.. the... shit?  

There is no way that these people _*aren't *_brainstorming in a room somewhere trying to achieve the epically retarded.


----------



## leipzig175 (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH-eBzbth40


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## JakeRI (Jul 2, 2009)

so this video was in the forumspy, causing all of my safari windows to freak and close.

just thought i would let you know


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm voting for Boom Boom Pow. I actually had some respect for them until this song came out and they started using Autotune.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'm voting for Boom Boom Pow. I actually had some respect for them until this song came out and they started using Autotune.



I have to say, that is actually the one thing that irritates me the most about the song. I get that its this whole "cool" thing to do these days, but fucking hell, she _can_ sing, she doesn't need, and shouldnt have an auto-tune on her vocals.

I love the weird ambient drone they have going on in that song though, love it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 3, 2009)

this may not fall in the same category, but i truly believe that the hindu guy who "sings" (read massacres) the MJ songs on his youtube channel (there are 2 threads about him around) deserves to be nominated for

- worse song cover ever
- most incomprehensible english
- pretty lame video

but at least he is famous, and that my friend i am not!!!


----------



## Setnakt (Jul 3, 2009)

He is famous for having no concept of rhythm or melody. Unfortunately, however, in today's culture that seems an easier accomplishment than getting recognition for actually being good at something.


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 3, 2009)

boom boom pow does suck pretty hard, but it gets alot of playtime at the local clubs and such. probably because its so loud in there all you hear is the beat, and not the god awful terrible lyrics


----------



## MTech (Jul 9, 2009)

I have to say i got a good laugh the other day. I've never heard of brokencyde till I read you guys going off about how they suck. I was out at Warped Tour the other day and decided to drop over and see what it was all about....... I was pretty disgusted that bands sounding like this can get out there on big tours like that.. than I got a good laugh cause I looked over and one of my friends is their tour manager 

Something is wrong with society when 15,000 kids come out of every city to see this...





Jeffree Star must only weigh like 90lbs and him and his basically naked counterpart told the audience they wanted "all the hot guys out there to run a train on us after the show"









Also I saw that 3OH3 band people won't STFU about... if a 7 ft tall 120lb guy that looks like that can make it in the music business than anybody can.






On a more positive note I was talking to the guitarist in Bad Religion and I told him "thank you for representing REAL music from the core that these kids seem to not have a clue about." The look on his face was pretty priceless because you could tell he's pretty disgusted with what's going on in music. He remarked "we're just glad we can still keep going out there and doin it at our age" to which I pointed out hey now look at Keith Richards!, "He's definitely a role model for us all" he replied.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 23, 2009)

A little bit of a bump, but I think this is justified. I heard this song while flipping through stations on the radio, and it made me want to pull over, remove my belt, and hang myself with it. I've got no words to explain how somebody could think this is a legitimately good song.


----------



## Nats (Dec 23, 2009)

BEP pretty much makes the worst songs evar. no question about it. but they're cashing in so props to them for appealing to stupid people


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 23, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> A little bit of a bump, but I think this is justified. I heard this song while flipping through stations on the radio, and it made me want to pull over, remove my belt, and hang myself with it. I've got no words to explain how somebody could think this is a legitimately good song.




I like that song 

I can't explain why, the worst part is that I _know_ it's utter trash.

Here's my man card...


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 23, 2009)

Man, this Brokencyde is truly horrible. I'd never heard of them before.

"Fergilicious" and "My Humps" also deserve mention. I've no clue if they're Black-Eyed Peas or just Fergie songs, but everytime I heard those I wanted to pierce my timpani with hot needles.

edit: I hadn't even read the first post  . Yeah, Black-Eyed Peas never cease to surprise me with utter crapbombs.



hufschmid said:


> and the worst about it is that i enjoy listening to it...






I think this wins the thread


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 23, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> A little bit of a bump, but I think this is justified. I heard this song while flipping through stations on the radio, and it made me want to pull over, remove my belt, and hang myself with it. I've got no words to explain how somebody could think this is a legitimately good song.




This song I hear a lot on the radio, as well as this:



I can see how both songs are meant to come across but they both fail miserably.

The other Black Eyes Peas one at the moment is Meet Me Halfway which is absolutely terrible with lyrics that sound like they were written by a 13 year old chav.

However, I see your Black Eyed Peas and raise you this, which has been getting a lot of airplay recently:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 23, 2009)

liquidcow said:


>




That one isn't too bad.

This however, is fucking horrific:


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> That one isn't too bad.
> 
> This however, is fucking horrific:




I dunno I don't find that nearly as annoying as the Chuckie/LMFAO one. The synth line has an actual melody at least, it doesn't just sound like a mosquito bothering a car alarm.


----------



## liamh (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 23, 2009)

Good production, don't care for the lyrics and I especially hate the auto-tune.

I'd actually really like to hear that in my car.


----------



## Isan (Dec 23, 2009)

really you people are so fucking elitist .....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 23, 2009)

Isan said:


> really you people are so fucking elitist .....



You say it like it's a bad thing


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 23, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> i win



I like that song  I have a soft spot for euro dance like that.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I forgot about this one




That one if horrific too.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 23, 2009)

Pffff you guys don't have genuine destilled trash like we do.

This one at least features some nice pics. This piece of artwork was crafted in homage to a Serbian footballer who lead his team (which I root for ) to the 2009 national championship. Whether it was made to flatter or offend him by it is beyond me . 


We have AAAA quality rock bands as well! This one is indeed named after the Irish Republican Army, and, to make things better, the lyrics for this particular song are racist as hell (something which I hadn't noticed until just now):


----------



## Variant (Dec 23, 2009)

Isan said:


> really you people are so fucking elitist .....



 Really? I agree with Dave here... there's a point where you *can* be elitist, like *only* liking the upper echelon of uber obscure experimental jazz-fusion veterans, and shitting on anything else... but calling us elitist because we won't appreciate everything down the the absolute bottom of the proverbial barrel is kinda off base, IMHO. And the stuff in the thread is scarping the bottom of the barrel.  I mean if you've gotta like this shit in order to _*not*_ be elitist, than you pretty much have to like everything ever recorded.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2009)

Variant said:


> Really? I agree with Dave here... there's a point where you *can* be elitist, like *only* liking the upper echelon of uber obscure experimental jazz-fusion veterans, and shitting on anything else... but calling us elitist because we won't appreciate everything down the the absolute bottom of the proverbial barrel is kinda off base, IMHO. And the stuff in the thread is scarping the bottom of the barrel.  I mean if you've gotta like this shit in order to _*not*_ be elitist, than you pretty much have to like everything ever recorded.



Kwoted 4 tr00f


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 24, 2009)

ok i had never heard about Brokencyde until i started sifting through this thread.


damn you.

i wish i could have gone on with my life oblivious of the fact that THAT shit....exists.
i weep for a generation. Crunk-Screamo.....fuck you in the mouth.

::weep::


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 24, 2009)

Damn Brokencyde. That is my contribution to this thread.


----------



## Dan (Dec 24, 2009)

BAM - my entry


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Dec 25, 2009)

Worst thing I ever heard in my life


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2010)

Wait... I've found it. I give you: The Worst Song Ever Made.



It doesn't get any worse than that.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 10, 2010)

I win.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> I win.



It would appear that you did not listen to the song I just posted.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2010)

What's worse about the song I posted is that it's not even original, it's in fact ripped from this:



EPIC FUCKING FAIL.


----------



## InertiaEffect (Jan 10, 2010)

What about this? hahahaa


----------



## Daemon (Jan 10, 2010)

*STOP ALL !! I WIN !*








Damn..


----------



## samurai7drew (Jan 10, 2010)

I have some gems to add to this thread...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 10, 2010)

That brokeNCYDE song is by far the worst ever. You can just end the thread there.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 10, 2010)

1ST EVER BANNED U.K RAPPER! (18.3k) (IAn DUnne) | MySpace


I'm going to submit this douche for "worst whatever he is, ever," mainly because his crap "beats" were playing in the "comments" bit of someone else's Myspace.

Hate.


----------



## Auyard (Jan 10, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> That brokeNCYDE song is by far the worst ever. You can just end the thread there.



Exactly If I was their parents I would have killed myself from shame years ago.


----------



## JeddyH (Jan 10, 2010)

I was also going to post Bangs too but thats more funny than bad, this how ever is awful


----------



## avenger (Jan 11, 2010)

Brendan G said:


> I don't like it all, but Brokencyde is worse by a factor of at least one million.


 And all the other douche bags like this.

/thread


----------



## Loomer (Jan 11, 2010)

samurai7drew said:


> I have some gems to add to this thread...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangs_(rapper) My god, his wiki is almost funnier than the songs!


----------



## jymellis (Jan 11, 2010)

i was gonna post some pantera and metallica vids but i like the friends i have made here


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't look through the whole thread, but Complete has to be here.

Hoogie Boogie Land:


Dream-ing:


Here's and interview and a "Behind The Music" hahaha.

Interview:


Behind The Music:


----------



## Janiator (Jan 11, 2010)

Am I the only person that really feels disgusted by the awful sounds posted in here? Music is an artform, and "music" (it's not music) like Boom Boom Pow really ruins the greatness of the art. And all to make some loaded motherfucker even more loaded and to have the shallow 14-year olds ipods full of shitty music.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 11, 2010)

Janiator said:


> Am I the only person that really feels disgusted by the awful sounds posted in here? Music is an artform, and "music" (it's not music) like Boom Boom Pow really ruins the greatness of the art. And all to make some loaded motherfucker even more loaded and to have the shallow 14-year olds ipods full of shitty music.



No... I'm pretty sure everyone that's posted in this thread feels the same way you do


----------



## rednut (Jul 19, 2010)

I think we have a new winner. Introducing Final Placment.

"Shine" by "Final Placement" (Original Video) on Vimeo


----------



## liamh (Jul 19, 2010)

...wut..


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 19, 2010)

Hold up. The OP quote says forget Safety dance! That shit is catchy!


----------



## AliceAxe (Jul 19, 2010)

kirkpetrucci said:


> I didn't look through the whole thread, but Complete has to be here.
> 
> Hoogie Boogie Land:




omg thats so bad its awsome! 

"there no war or hate, can y'all relate?" 

it reminds me of my bandmates play this realy intentionaly bad sounding song they made to tease me when I am pissed off called "she's mad mad mad"


----------



## AliceAxe (Jul 20, 2010)

I just had to post this one after following a link in the other thread with them



akk the lyrics are so cheezy and awful! "kings of metal gonna kick your ass"


----------



## leandroab (Jul 20, 2010)

"Oops I did it again"



I'm a bee? Seriously?

WOW!


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 20, 2010)

leandroab said:


> "Oops I did it again"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wat .


----------



## liamh (Jul 20, 2010)

Imma be is actually a really good song.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 22, 2010)

liamh said:


> Imma be is actually a really good song.



Are you on crack or something? 

J/K 

I don't really agree, but to each their own.


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2010)

liamh said:


> ...wut..




I kinda like this song in a horrible way. I think its because i know behind the autotune they can actually sing well


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 22, 2010)

I refuse to click on a single video in this thread, That road leads to madness.
If these people can make it, anyone can.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 22, 2010)

Honestly, there are too many songs that are equally terrible, but I want to bring up a point, and see if ya'll see the same thing I see on a daily basis.

I'm talking about people posting mainstream music on facebook.

Now, I'm a hip-hop fan. Notice I didn't say "RAP". One of my good friends, Joe Black, is a hip-hop artist that's a throwback to the oldschool. He said this line to me the other day; "Too many Drakes in the game, it got me Joshin'." Now, aside from the awesome punchline, he's absolutely right! Drake/Lil' Wayne/Other-shitty-useless-name is all... let's say... deathcore to me. Unoriginal, stupid, and noticeably terrible.

Apparently I'm the only one who thinks that.

I see dudes. 
Dudes. 
People with testicles and testosterone. 
People of the male gender, posting "Drake Ft. Alicia Keys".....


FUCK YOU. FOR REAL, FUCK YOU. IF I WAS YOUR FATHER, I WOULD HAVE PUNTED YOU AS A FUCKING INFANT. I WOULD KEEP A BELT IN MY HAND TO REPEATEDLY BEAT YOU WITH.

Sorry.


But do you see what I'm saying? None of it is good, and the only ones that argue that it is, are 16 year old girls who've been fucked more then I have... and I get around... so to speak. It disgusts me. Our world is losing concept of masculinity, musical recognition, and the overall ability to judge right from wrong. I know what's terrible when I see it. Shit, I'm from New York. I want to see terrible? I turn on a Mets game. I turn on a Knicks game. Bad = bad. We know this

So why the fuck do you listen to Drake?


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 22, 2010)

elrrek said:


> I was thinking about this and trying to come up with the best way of explaining how subjective the whole thing is and then I found the perfect example:
> 
> Black Eyed Peas "Boom Boom Pow" >>> Mercenary "Firesoul":
> 
> Seriously, when given a choice I would rather listen to "Boom Boom Pow" over Mercenary every single fracking time!



I absolutely love Mercenary. 

To contribute though, I'm amazed no one has posted this:


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oooh geeez.... ooooh God!... I made the serious mistake of watching some of these embedded Youtube clips and I think half my brain melted. 

Walking away from this I only have one thought in my mind... it's no wonder aliens never get out of the UFO and say hello to the human race!


Rev.


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2010)

MTech said:


>



This man has no junk.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 22, 2010)

SHREDDED WHEAT


----------



## rectifryer (Jul 22, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> Avril Lavigne
> Good Charlotte
> Jason Mraz
> 
> ...


WIN


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 22, 2010)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again:

Eazy E supposedly discovered the Black Eye Peas. 

Eazy E died of AIDS.

Karma....it just may exist.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 22, 2010)

Metalman X said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:
> 
> Eazy E supposedly discovered the Black Eye Peas.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAH OMG +1


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 22, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I absolutely love Mercenary.
> 
> To contribute though, I'm amazed no one has posted this:




I FUCKING LOVE WAKING THE CADAVER! Seriously, I hate -core bullshit, but I love me some disgustingly disgusting slam! To each his own, I guess


----------



## Murmel (Jul 22, 2010)

I honestly couldn't care less about masculinity, or image for that matter. As long as you don't act like a douche or live of your image I think it's fine. Though most popular artists these days do live of the latter.

I guess Lady GaGa could be called the Visual Kei of America...
No.
Wait.
That would be huge insult to Japan


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

I am certain that this song is worse than any other song in this thread:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 23, 2010)

This is the first time I saw this thread.. I thought, let's open it up, check it out, and go to the next thread.

On the first page people talk about the song "Boom boom pow", and how it's incredibly bad. I didn't know the song so I looked it up on Youtube..

Few minutes into the song and I'm sitting confused behind the computer.. I have no idea what the heck I'm doing anymore, this song left me behind in a state of confusion.. I think I'll go to bed now, 

..after I listened to some SikTh off course, need to drain that shit out of my brain!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I am certain that this song is worse than any other song in this thread:



If it isn't THE worst song in the thread, then it is running closely behind in the #2 position!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> If it isn't THE worst song in the thread, then it is running closely behind in the #2 position!


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I am certain that this song is worse than any other song in this thread:




Oh god the synths are going to give me a headache, it reminds me of power drills


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jul 26, 2010)

To the OP, this is why I'm a metal head.


----------



## liamh (Jul 26, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Are you on crack or something?
> 
> J/K
> 
> I don't really agree, but to each their own.


 I'm not on crack, I love the symphonic big-band feel. The time change at 2:25 is fantastic. And I adore the chordy bit after that.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 26, 2010)

liamh said:


> I'm not on crack, I love the symphonic big-band feel. The time change at 2:25 is fantastic. And I adore the chordy bit after that.



I know you're not on crack, like I said before, I was just joking. It's just that I hate the BEPs so much that I find it hard to understand when someone likes them. But hey, I have a bunch of guilty pleasures so I ain't judging


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 26, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Oh god the synths are going to give me a headache, it reminds me of power drills



Oh my god, this is like an Erasure song, but way gayer, with a latin feel featuring the most fuckign horrible genre ever invented: reggaeton. 

This is like the musical equivalent of puke mixed with shit and all kinds of disgusting body fluids on a blender.


----------



## kittencore (Jul 26, 2010)

I think that if Bring Me The Horizon's vocalist had a solo album it would contain the worst "songs" ever "written".


----------



## beneharris (Jul 27, 2010)

nonono. this one beats them all


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 27, 2010)

beneharris said:


> nonono. this one beats them all






I really liked Living Colour when I was little.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't really see how a lot of this music can be called bad. I think a lot of people are playing off of genre differences...a lot of BEP listeners would say awful things about my favorite bands. I just don't see how anyone can really make a concrete argument that someone is good at manipulating sound and someone else is not. I mean, obviously there's technical talent, but for every argument to call certain music "bad" it's easy to think up a similar argument to counter it.

I didn't hear anything WRONG with the first post...it's just not what I listen to. It's simple, mindless, unintelligent, and happy, but that's what some people like and to them, BEP is the best band in the world.


----------



## Razzy (Jul 27, 2010)

AbstractAsylum said:


> I don't really see how a lot of this music can be called bad. I think a lot of people are playing off of genre differences...a lot of BEP listeners would say awful things about my favorite bands. I just don't see how anyone can really make a concrete argument that someone is good at manipulating sound and someone else is not. I mean, obviously there's technical talent, but for every argument to call certain music "bad" it's easy to think up a similar argument to counter it.
> 
> I didn't hear anything WRONG with the first post...it's just not what I listen to. It's simple, mindless, unintelligent, and happy, but that's what some people like and to them, BEP is the best band in the world.



I think we can all agree, however, that Brokencyde writes the worst songs in the world.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I really liked Living Colour when I was little.



I really like Living Colour, I don't think they deserve to be here either. But he was expressing his opinion, so I guess it's all good.

I think they are an awesome band with a capital A.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 27, 2010)

AbstractAsylum said:


> I don't really see how a lot of this music can be called bad. I think a lot of people are playing off of genre differences...a lot of BEP listeners would say awful things about my favorite bands. I just don't see how anyone can really make a concrete argument that someone is good at manipulating sound and someone else is not. I mean, obviously there's technical talent, but for every argument to call certain music "bad" it's easy to think up a similar argument to counter it.
> 
> I didn't hear anything WRONG with the first post...it's just not what I listen to. It's simple, mindless, unintelligent, and happy, but that's what some people like and to them, BEP is the best band in the world.



I get it. I appreciate your views of music and how stuff that we listen to might be bad for other people, sure, a lot of people hate what we listen to, it happens more than often. But... I think you're too kind with shit like BEP, I mean: 

"I like that boom boom pow 
Them chicken jockin my style 
They try copy my swagger 
Im on that next shit now 
Im so 3008 
Your so 2000 and late 
I got the boom boom boom 
The future boom boom boom 
Let me get it now"

Can this really be considered as good "music" by anyone? 

These lyrics feel like one of them just ate one of those word-noodle soup, vomited it, and started writing the results of it.  I also hate the fact that they use the word "swagger", possibily the stupidest term in the history of English language. 

I mean, I'm not a fan of the Backstreet Boys, for example, but that sounded like music, this shit doesn't, you know! hehehe


----------



## Variant (Jul 27, 2010)

^


Also, they blather on throughout the whole song on how "future" they are, and how outdated others (me?) are, and then name drop the Roland 808.  Does this look like the cutting edge to you?:


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 27, 2010)

Seven pages and no mention of Kenny G?


----------



## beneharris (Jul 29, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> I really like Living Colour, I don't think they deserve to be here either. But he was expressing his opinion, so I guess it's all good.
> 
> I think they are an awesome band with a capital A.



Oh living color is great! Jjust not that onee song.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 29, 2010)

Still trying to figure out if his back up dancers just came from a high profile drug deal.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 29, 2010)

This thread makes me really angry, I have always loved art in all forms and i consider music a form of art. Alot of whats been posted here (obviously opinion is key) but for me its just not music.


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I am certain that this song is worse than any other song in this thread:




my hatred for this douchbag just increased drastically. possibly a thread sealer. good work Dave. i don't know how you do it but you contributed some really fitting material for this hilarious thread.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't believe this guy is serious..


----------



## Danxile (Jul 29, 2010)

I have never laughed so hard listening to some of the music in this thread, but i have an observation that i need to put out there.

Has anybody else noticed that most of the terrible songs that come out today are ripoffs of EQUALLY AS BAD SONGS?

I just recently saw a link on my buddys facebook that had Katy Perrys california girls and Keshas Tik Tok playing at the same time, and they are litterally the same song.

But even worse than that... i was sitting in my car listening to the radio with my girlfriend when the radio station claimed "This song has been requested 500 TIMES IN THE LAST HOUR. Here's Jason Derulos "In my Head"" immediately i noticed that this song was identical to "Just Dance" by Lady Gaga. Not similar, IDENTICAL.

FUCK THE POP MUSIC INDUSTRY TODAY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiVN-l41hXc


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 29, 2010)

this song has to be the worst ever made



and this while not the worst song ever made, has to be the worst cover i have ever heard 



seriously Marty, wtf?


----------



## muchuanlin (Jul 29, 2010)

Boom Boom Pow is an amazing song
I like it realy


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gamma362 said:


> this song has to be the worst ever made




That screencap is enough to make me laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 30, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> That screencap is enough to make me laugh uncontrollably.


listen to the song, you will die laughing its so bad, but still so funny


----------



## Bigsby (Jul 30, 2010)

Great odd time song


----------



## beneharris (Jul 30, 2010)

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> I can't believe this guy is serious..



aha oh man thats great


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 30, 2010)

Ive posted this many times here, but I guess this is all it's good for.
Next time Boom Boom Pow comes on, just thank god you dont have to listen to this.



And thats only part 1 

And for that matter, my buddy showed me this the other day for shits and gigs and I was disgusted..


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Opeth21 said:


> \




If you notice in the screencap, Casper is holding a huge penis and he's labeled evil, and under that is another dick and balls with pistol over it.


----------



## elrrek (Jul 30, 2010)

This thread is really funny, I'm just holding back from posting any Mercenary videos because of the abuse I would get, which in itself is funny because it's all just weight of opinion. No-one here likes the Black Eye Peas song (which I can't stand myself) but millions of other people who don't post here do.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 30, 2010)

Man, that Future Addict version of Tornado of Souls was painfully terrible.


----------



## liamh (Jul 30, 2010)

+1 on Orthrelm.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man, that Future Addict version of Tornado of Souls was painfully terrible.


i know right? at least Marty kept the solo the same. I love Marty's playing, but that just crosses the line.


----------



## WestonSuperMaim (Jul 30, 2010)

Wait, has no one mentioned How You Remind Me by Nickelback? The worst song ever written - and also the worst song that will ever _be _written - by a devastating margin.


----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2010)

The Chuggo song was pretty horrible.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 30, 2010)

WestonSuperMaim said:


> Wait, has no one mentioned How You Remind Me by Nickelback? The worst song ever written - and also the worst song that will ever _be _written - by a devastating margin.


i dont think anyone has mentioned anything by nickleback, just because its too obvious of a choice


----------



## Tones (Jul 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> The Chuggo song was pretty horrible.



come on fuck a guy


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 30, 2010)

"When I step in the place
throw you hands in the sky

AHHHHHH!"

I thought he was gonna start rapping off of that, maybe even pull some Ol dirty Bastard shit, but sadly, no.

:EDIT: And I quote, "I put mayonnaise on everything, that's how I eat." Really? That song is worse than i wanna take you to the movies.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## fretninjadave (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Antenna (Jul 31, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I am certain that this song is worse than any other song in this thread:



HAHA I thought that was a chick singing dont stop baby!!! haha any man who lowers himself to this level just needs to go ahead and lop off the ol wanger and zangers


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 31, 2010)

Antenna said:


> HAHA I thought that was a chick singing dont stop baby!!! haha any man who lowers himself to this level just needs to go ahead and lop off the ol wanger and zangers



Maybe he'll soon go the Ricky Martin way, who knows! hehehehe 

Anyway, I heard this song yesterday on the radio and purposely didn't switch stations. What a fuckin dull song, it sounds like an identity crisis in form of music. And it seems like everyone needs Pitbull in their songs now, and he, alone, is already one of the worse things ever.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 31, 2010)

There's some seriously fucked up shit in this thread


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 5, 2010)

I found a new contender for worst song ever.

This song is way worse than Boom Boom Pow.



Ke$ha (also known as Cumshot) - Blah Blah Blah 

Stuff like this makes me lose faith in humanity.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 5, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


>




Also, Tunak Tun is THE SHIT!!


----------



## liamh (Aug 5, 2010)

None of these songs are worse than Orthrelm


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 5, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> I found a new contender for worst song ever.
> 
> This song is way worse than Boom Boom Pow.
> 
> ...




That is an atrocious song but goddamn I would destroy her.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 6, 2010)

^ I find your lack of taste disturbing...


----------



## Variant (Aug 6, 2010)

elrrek said:


> This thread is really funny, I'm just holding back from posting any Mercenary videos because of the abuse I would get, which in itself is funny because it's all just weight of opinion. No-one here likes the Black Eye Peas song (which I can't stand myself) but millions of other people who don't post here do.



Millions of people swill PBR as well. I saw about ten of them at a local show tonight.  I'm not even sure 80% of them actually like it, they just keep gutting it because "its the thing to do". See where I'm going with this.  Anyway, I'll just sit over here with my Talisker and and point and laugh. It's okay.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Aug 6, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> I get it. I appreciate your views of music and how stuff that we listen to might be bad for other people, sure, a lot of people hate what we listen to, it happens more than often. But... I think you're too kind with shit like BEP, I mean:
> 
> "I like that boom boom pow
> Them chicken jockin my style
> ...



Yes, yes I understand what you mean. There is music that simply is so unintelligent that I just can't listen to it. Maybe I am much too kind, but I just feel bad about this thread. On a 'shitty' pop forum, videos of Meshuggah, Periphery, Animals as Leaders, and any grating or dissonant metal would inevitably be conjured up and scattered across the pages of their own 'terrible music' thread.

I feel like by having something like this, we're becoming so similar to every 13 year old Ke$ha-worshiping tween, to every narrow-minded hip-hop fan or singer/songwriter, that we can't call their music "the worst ever" without become something terribly similar. We're justifying every overstated, pretentious frown at the mention of metal or rock, every musical stereotype, every "this band sucks because it has screaming and guitars", by acting the same way. I understand that it's apparently very _metal_ to feel musically superior to the masses, especially when you have a whole forum with similar interests...but if illusory superiority is what you're going for, do it by folding your arms, sitting back and thinking: "This is what other people listen to. I do not enjoy it."

Leave it at that.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 6, 2010)

AbstractAsylum said:


> Yes, yes I understand what you mean. There is music that simply is so unintelligent that I just can't listen to it. Maybe I am much too kind, but I just feel bad about this thread. On a 'shitty' pop forum, videos of Meshuggah, Periphery, Animals as Leaders, and any grating or dissonant metal would inevitably be conjured up and scattered across the pages of their own 'terrible music' thread.
> 
> I feel like by having something like this, we're becoming so similar to every 13 year old Ke$ha-worshiping tween, to every narrow-minded hip-hop fan or singer/songwriter, that we can't call their music "the worst ever" without become something terribly similar. We're justifying every overstated, pretentious frown at the mention of metal or rock, every musical stereotype, every "this band sucks because it has screaming and guitars", by acting the same way. I understand that it's apparently very _metal_ to feel musically superior to the masses, especially when you have a whole forum with similar interests...but if illusory superiority is what you're going for, do it by folding your arms, sitting back and thinking: "This is what other people listen to. I do not enjoy it."
> 
> Leave it at that.



While I fully understand what you're saying I don't necessarely agree with it. I don't think we are "acting the same way" as 13 year olds. No one in this thread is saying "OMG we're the shit, we're superior and shit, OMFG fuck these tards" or something. We are just bashing music that we truly think is an abomination, and by doing that, no single person here said "oh thank god I'm gifted and I'm listen to metal and I'm superior and I have a 120923092039 IQ or something". 

What happens is that this forum is, indeed, a place full of people who appreciate and understand music, and, since all (or most) of us play instruments and are heavily into theory, we really like to discuss structures of songs and related stuff. 

We had a lot of posts recently about different musical styles ranging from Pop, to Ska, to Classical and other different stuff. I think this is a pretty open minded forum actually, and this is why I love it. I like a lot of pop, when it's properly played and written and when it has interesting instrumental tracks and/or melody. What I'm against (and I guess most people here are too) is the "dumbification" of music, and not pop music itself. 

I'm a pretty huge fan of Michael Jackson for example, the man was an example of good art and very good crafted, timeless songs and albums. Yet, extremely accessible and pop. But Kesha is pure shit, I can't find a single reason to defend such a dumb, tasteless, ridiculous "artist" like her. 

So, I respect your view a 100%, but I don't really agree.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 6, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I find your lack of taste disturbing...



We have had this conversation before my friend, do not doubt the hotness of Ke$ha.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 6, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> We have had this conversation before my friend, do not doubt the hotness of Ke$ha.



Have you seen her "topless with suspect liquid in her tummy" picture?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 6, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Have you seen her "topless with suspect liquid in her tummy" picture?



I have now


----------



## Variant (Aug 6, 2010)

> We're justifying every overstated, pretentious frown at the mention of metal or rock, every musical stereotype, every "this band sucks because it has screaming and guitars", by acting the same way. I understand that it's apparently very metal to feel musically superior to the masses, especially when you have a whole forum with similar interests...but if illusory superiority is what you're going for, do it by folding your arms, sitting back and thinking: "This is what other people listen to. I do not enjoy it."



I disagree, while metal-centric (as the seven string guitar is in itself), I've always seen this forum as more than a place to talk about just metal. There are many threads here appreciating all sorts of generes and subgenres of music, including blues, hip hop, industrial, bluegrass, electronic, avant garde, you name it. I doubt the same is going on over at the B.E.P. forums. And, on the converse, there's no doubt that there's a lot of shitty metal out there as well, and put to a poll, I don't think many of us here would deny it. 

I've gone on this rant before, I liken it to cooking (which is also a matter of taste), if I say the steak at Denny's is crap and the one I had at Ruth's Chris is better, I'm not trying to hurt 13-girls feelings about their favorite restaurant. I'm stating and observation an and opinion. Either open your mind and try something else, or don't. The scorn will call you an elitist, the open-minded will call you an aficionado.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 6, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> We have had this conversation before my friend, do not doubt the hotness of Ke$ha.



... Dude... there's nothing there to question. She's a filthy looking whore with a disgusting body to boot


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 8, 2010)

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the...

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liamh (Aug 8, 2010)

Not as bad as Orthrelm, but I reckon this will make you vomit.....blood.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX14KYmNcD8


----------



## shaneroo (Aug 8, 2010)

a pedophile's dream...... love it!


----------



## Nats (Dec 17, 2010)

anything by Emmure


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 17, 2010)

It's so obnoxious I want to vomit to make sure I've cleansed myself of my feelings for it.


----------



## Soulwomb (Dec 17, 2010)

Maybe I missed it looking through this thread but I vote for ICP Miracles. Its so bad but its quite funny though.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 17, 2010)

Anything made by Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, or the Jonas Brothers to me are all at a dead tie for worst song ever made.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 17, 2010)

This thread is back?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuckin' Miracles. How do they work? 


Wait what?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Dec 18, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's so obnoxious I want to vomit to make sure I've cleansed myself of my feelings for it.




Yeah like that could ever compete with Chris's and Herbert's cover


----------



## Thep (Dec 29, 2010)

I have to share this work of repulsive music


----------



## Van (Dec 30, 2010)

you want terrible music? how bout:




I'm joking of course, but I agree that every other song in this thread is abysmal.


----------



## bigchocolateman (Dec 30, 2010)

or maybe this



but that one gets worse when you add this...


----------



## Thep (Dec 30, 2010)

^^that may take the cake


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 30, 2010)

Can I haz some winz?


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sorry but that jerk-rock song "I'm so addicted to, all the things you do, when you're going down on me" is the worst fucking song ever. That along with "Good god, you're comin up with reasons, good God, you're wearing it out etc. etc....woahhhhhhh you're such a fuckin hypocrite" anything jerk rock like that is just fucking awful. 

Also Rhianna's "Run this town tonight, ehhhhhhhhhhh ehhhh ehhh ehhhhh, ehhhhhh ehhhhhhh" with Jay-z "We are, yeah I said it we are," so fucking awful. The melody is terrible its just not a good song any way you look at it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 30, 2010)

Soulwomb said:


> Maybe I missed it looking through this thread but I vote for ICP Miracles. Its so bad but its quite funny though.





BAHAHAHA I remember when that first came out, and I made it a point to show everyone at work. It's great 'cause now whenever anything happens we can say "miracles everywhere" or "magic and miracles" or "how does it work?" and it instantly lightens the mood. Thank you ICP, thank you.



liamh said:


> Not as bad as Orthrelm, but I reckon this will make you vomit.....blood.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX14KYmNcD8



I lol'd when at the part where he says, "I'm holdin' johnnies just in case."


----------



## ZackP3750 (Dec 30, 2010)

bigchocolateman said:


> but that one gets worse when you add this...




As much as I hate Justin Bieber, I gotta say the kid is lucky as hell. I would have given anything to have girls throw themselves at me when I was like 15. Instead I was blessed with greasy, pimply skin and a passion for Dream Theater


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 30, 2010)

liamh said:


> I'm not on crack, I love the symphonic big-band feel. The time change at 2:25 is fantastic. And I adore the chordy bit after that.



I agree with you 100%, Imma Be is a great song and when the tempo change comes it gets me PUMPED.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 30, 2010)

Also, I agree that Jason Derulo's "In My Head" or that other stupid song "Shorty's like a melody in my head" or any other song with *THAT* chord progression...yeah, you know the one. The one that 90% of people re-use and expect it to sound original...

*B minor->G Major->D Major->A major *

I swear to fucking GOD If I hear one more song with that overused mindless fucking unoriginal chord progression one more time I'm going to slit my wrists and drink my own blood so I die faster. 

Seriously just when I was feeling relieved and hopeful that the fad of using that chord progression had died out, Bruno Mars comes out with that "Grenade" song "I would catch a grenade for ya" sure enough when the chorus comes around, there comes that chord progression.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh you can't hate on I V vi IV. So much generic win.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 30, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Oh you can't hate on I V vi IV. So much generic win.




Oh you mean like "Glycerine" by Bush? Or "When I come Around" By Green Day? Id take that chord progression ANY DAY over the other one.


----------



## liamh (Dec 30, 2010)

RaceCar said:


> I agree with you 100%, Imma Be is a great song and when the tempo change comes it gets me PUMPED.


 Yay I'm not a freak


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 30, 2010)

Same chords, same order, different start point. I V vi IV (D A Bm G in the key of D) seems much more ubiquitous than iv IV I V (the one you posted), as the Axis of Awesome demonstrate.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 30, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Same chords, same order, different start point. I V vi IV (D A Bm G in the key of D) seems much more ubiquitous than iv IV I V (the one you posted), as the Axis of Awesome demonstrate.



I'd still take yours over the iv IV I V one any day. It just sounds forced and falsely emotional. Both are insanely overused and unoriginal and plain fucking boring.


----------



## bandinaboy (Dec 30, 2010)

I happen to love this song. Purely because of the amazing guitar solo!
"Shine" by "Final Placement" (Original Video) on Vimeo

Side note: they took this off youtube, the band was so upset XD. luckily college humor and vimeo kept it!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 30, 2010)

Every time Souljafag comes out with a new song, I feel like that's the worst in the history of the world and that nothing else could possibly top that. Then, he releases a new tune that does just that, so I'm fully confident in saying whatever song he currently has out would be the worst.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah...music is going down hill...not just the pop stuff either...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 30, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Every time Souljafag comes out with a new song, I feel like that's the worst in the history of the world and that nothing else could possibly top that. Then, he releases a new tune that does just that, so I'm fully confident in saying whatever song he currently has out would be the worst.



I thought he fizzled out?


----------



## Van (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 30, 2010)

That's it.

I'm a fuckin' satanist.


----------



## Revan132 (Dec 30, 2010)

Van said:


>





That's the most epic amount of video dislikes I have EVER seen on youtube. This is good news for us guys


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sure it's this one.... it can't get any worse


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Soulja shit is a disgrace to all black people, no matter where from. He should be shunned and destroyed.


----------



## Backlash01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Boom Boom Pow is definitely the worst song ever made.


 
^^^^^^^^ this.


----------



## timbaline (Dec 31, 2010)

Van said:


>




I don't think they're playing rock band properly


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 31, 2010)

asphyx123 said:


> I'm sure it's this one.... it can't get any worse




what...the fuck.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 31, 2010)

To continue with those children...




What. The. Fuck. (That was also my reaction for the other one too  ) (sorry, athiest here  )

Fun thread, though i suppose in the end it's all just opinion ^^


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 31, 2010)

guitareben said:


> To continue with those children...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow. just...i can't even.


----------



## Neil (Dec 31, 2010)

G6 

It's like Black Eyed Peas but even worse...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 31, 2010)

Van said:


>




I was wondering why there's no comment in that video until I tried to send one in...

E: I really hope that these guys are trolling...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 31, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's so obnoxious I want to vomit to make sure I've cleansed myself of my feelings for it.




This is definitely at least thirty times as bad as Boom Boom Pow.


----------



## Trev (Dec 31, 2010)

YouTube - OJ DA JUICEMAN - (Early Morning Trapping) Video


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 31, 2010)

Coming from someone who listens to some rap and hip-hop, I can't fucking stand Li'l Wayne. I hate his goddamn voice so much. I never want to see him pick up a guitar again.


----------



## Guamskyy (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this beat every song out there currently


----------



## Antimatter (Dec 31, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Coming from someone who listens to some rap and hip-hop, I can't fucking stand Li'l Wayne. I hate his goddamn voice so much. I never want to see him pick up a guitar again.


 
He sounds like he has one of those stoma things that people who get throat cancer from smoking too much have, and the autotune just makes it ten times worse. Also I saw a video of him doing a 'guitar solo' in which he just did a trill between two frets on the high e, and it was slow and he messed up several times
How are people like this allowed to be spread around


----------

